# My adventures with Nikon's WU-1a Wireless Adapter.



## TheLost

While walking back from lunch today i stumbled upon an elusive WU-1a adapter.  I've been toying with the idea of buying one but they come in-and-out of stock at Amazon, B&H and Adorama sporadically and i've never got around to pulling the trigger... until now.

First thoughts.. Brilliant move on Nikon's part!!   I am going to loose this thing in a few hours.. then i have to buy another one!! $$$ cha-ching nikon! its soo small.. 







ignore the horrible picture from my phone

Its about the size of a dime...  Even the case is small (about the size of a quarter).  I expect this little toy to be lost in my bag, house, desk before the weekend is over.

My plans for this wifi adapter are three fold:



My daughter as a swim meet out of state the same day my son has his indoor football championship game.  I'm going to test the usefulness of using a DSLR on social media (facebook/twitter updates w/pictures real-time for my wife during my sons game*).  If it works out i may start using it during the high school games i shoot to provide 'near real time' updates from the field to the teams booster club social feeds.
Remote Triggered Bird system.  Put the camera next to one of our bird feeders in the back yard (covered with a rain cover to protect from bird-droppings)...  Wait on the patio for a target to flutter in.. Take the picture remotely.
Nerd Toy!
Create my own mobile apps so i don't have to use Nikon's crappy software.
Create a desktop app to control the camera from Windows/OSX wirelessly.



I haven't even used it yet but IMHO its about $20 more then its worth... I'll be more likely to replace it after i loose it for $39 vs. $59.

Does anybody else use one of these adapters (WU-1a or WU-1b)?  What are your thoughts?  Gimmick?  Tool?  Toy?





* Excuse used to purchase!


----------



## sandollars

I understand if you shoot raw, this thing is useless.  Is this true?


----------



## Derrel

Good post dude!!!!! I love the near-real-time football updates idea--and I bet the boosters and parents would too. THAT sounds cool! Please keep us updated.


----------



## 480sparky

I wanna try the WU-b2 on the D600, but no one can get one in stock.  I've heard it's a hit-and-miss proposition as to whether they work with your device or not.


----------



## TheLost

sandollars said:


> I understand if you shoot raw, this thing is useless.  Is this true?



It depends on what your trying to do...  

Nikons software lets you do two things: 'Take Photos' and 'View Photos'. 

'Take Photos' lets you remotely take a picture from your smart phone/tablet.  The only things you can control from your phone/tablet is the focus point (touch the live feed on your phone/tablet to select focus) and shutter (take the picture).  If you have your camera set to RAW f/2.8 1/500 ISO400 then that's the picture your going to get.  If you don't like those settings you have to walk up to the camera and change the settings. If your camera is set to RAW... your image will be saved as RAW.

'View Photos' lets your browse the saved images on your camera from your phone/tablet.  It doesn't matter what format (RAW or JPG) and you can see all SD cards in the camera (if your using a D7100).  From my short test it looks like if you select a RAW image to download to your phone/tablet it gets transferred as JPG.  I think this is what your talking about when you say its 'useless' for raw.


This is where my summer 'me' time will be spent.... The only reason you cant do more with the WU-1A is because Nikon is too lazy to create a better mobile application.

When you plug your Nikon camera into your computer with a USB cable your computer talks to it using PTP (Picture Transfer Protocol.. Picture Transfer Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).  You can then pull off all the images (RAW & JPEG) and even control the camera (live view, shutter, apreture.. etc).  

When you connect to the WU-1a with your phone or tablet it uses PTP/IP (Picture Transfer Protocol over IP).  In theory you can do everything over IP you can with USB, only the transport method has changed. Since you can pull RAW files off your camera with a USB cable you should be able to pull them off with the WiFi Adapter. A few people have tested this with good results using a D800 (a camera not supposed to be supported by the wifi adapters!)

My goal is to create a 3rd party app that will do more then just 'take picture / view picture' 

Microsoft, Google and Apple all have PTP built into their API's but they seem to lack the ability to change the transport layer (they all expect a USB connection).  Sooo.. i have to create my own PTP library using 'wifi' as the transport layer... sounds fun right!! :lmao: 


Until then... my bird feeders are loaded and i'll try to snap some 'candid' shots today.  I plan on doing some tests to see the range of different devices (iPhone 4 & 5, Galaxy S2 & S3, Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD 7, iPad 1 & 2 & 3 & Mini).  I'll post the results so people know what to expect from their device.


----------



## sandollars

Thanks for the explanation.  Hmmm.  i might have to grab me one of these just for fun!


----------



## TheLost

Derrel said:


> Good post dude!!!!! I love the near-real-time football updates idea--and I bet the boosters and parents would too. THAT sounds cool! Please keep us updated.



I can see why Nikon's wifi adapters get a bad reputation... the software and documentation is horrible!! (i'll post a picture of the MAP sized trash that comes with the adapter).  

However...  I was able to take a picture of my daughter, download it to my ipad, edit it in iphoto, and upload it to my wife's facebook page in under 2 minutes.   While sitting on the deck enjoying an evening beverage. 

Nikon needs to 1) improve the software 2) improve the marketing 3) lower the price (you can buy wifi chips for electronics projects under $10!).


----------



## TheLost

Week #1 update....

I've only had a few minutes to play with the WU-1a this week but so far i'm impressed.

Range:  Not bad at all!  It really comes down to the device your using to control the camera.  Using a Kindle Fire HD (a device with GREAT wifi reception) i can sit on my couch inside the house and take pictures outside with the camera in the garden (~40 feet with a stucco wall in the way).  The iPads (1,2,3 & mini) are hit or miss from this location... sometimes they could connect.. sometimes they couldn't.  All the phones i tested had to be moved closer to a door to work (less signal obstruction). 

I'll do some official range tests this weekend..

Nikon's Wireless Mobile Utility:  It Sucks.  Its only written for an iPhone on iOS.  On an iPad it looks horrible (running in x2 mode).  On android its better.. it works on phones and tablets.  You can control 2 things on the camera, focus and shutter.  Could Nikon be more Lazy?

I was doing some research into the PTP/IP protocol used by the WU-1a (#1 rule in development... don't re-invent the wheel) i stumbled onto...

DslrDashboard:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dslr.dashboard&hl=en





... An android application developed to control DSLR cameras using a USB cable.  It was also just updated to support the WU-1a/1b.

The good stuff first about DSLRDashboard:
Bracketing
Focus stacking
Time laps
Live view
and the best feature...   Full Camera Control!! (aperture, shutter, ISO, metering, white balance, Image quality... everything!)

The bad stuff:
Doesn't work on all android devices (works on most phones I've tried, doesn't work on a rooted galaxy s2 with stock 4.2 rom, works on the Nexus 7, doesn't work on the Kindle Fire HD).
Confusing UI (definitely an android app  )
WU-1a difficult to get working (and support for it is hidden in the app).

However, full camera control!  Its pure asinine that Nikon's app is sooooooo bad. If i was Nikon i would be totally embarrassed.

Anyway... expect some bird pictures this weekend to show up here...  expect some range tests...  I've got the framework started for my app (iOS first).. more to come!


----------



## Derrel

Nikon's software has been bad for over a decade. The just do NOT 'get it'. Thom Hogan takes Nikon to task on virtually every single software app they release. I just finally gave up on all Nikon software.


----------



## pixmedic

Derrel said:


> Nikon's software has been bad for over a decade. The just do NOT 'get it'. Thom Hogan takes Nikon to task on virtually every single software app they release. I just finally gave up on all Nikon software.



nikon makes software?


----------



## KmH

How else would they get their digital camera to do anything?


----------



## pixmedic

KmH said:


> How else would they get their digital camera to do anything?



Magic


----------



## TheLost

Here are those promised bird pictures (i never said they would be good!  )...

Tripod was ~5 feet from the feeder.  Lens was my 70-200mm (i was too lazy to switch to something else) @ 90mm.. Camera was set to Aperture priority, f/4.5 and ISO 640.  This originally gave me a shutter of 1/1000... until a darker cloud moved in






Problem #1.. The camera dropped down to a slower shutter and apparently birds don't hold still (notice the motion blur on his head).






Problem #2.. birds don't seem to mind the clicks from the camera (going into live view OR the shutter click).. but English Bulldogs do!  English Bulldogs are also notorious for their OCD.  Once my dog saw a tripod/camera out of place in her backyard she stormed off to start barking at it.... scaring all the birds away.  

A few things i noticed... Nikons software on an iPad is useless.  Because you are enlarging the live view image 2x (due to it being made for an iphones smaller screen) its VERY hard to set the focus point properly.  There is also a slight delay from pushing the button on the tablet/phone to when the camera takes the picture (iOS and Andriod).   This makes it hard to capture the exact moment you want.

However, its still super fun to play with  :lmao: .   My dog has finally approved of my tripod placement (we are down to just dirty looks now) so i'll keep working on the birds.  Hopefully i can get some better keepers


----------



## TheLost

As for my development efforts...  First milestone accomplished!  i can send packets to and from the camera now (who-hoo!).   

My first program will be a simple Windows application that pulls images (RAW or JPG) from the camera as they are taken and saves them to the computer.   I hope to have this done in the next week or two (depending on my schedule).

I could really use some testers that have a WU-1a/1b and a Windows computer with wifi (a notebook or computer with wifi adapter) .. If anybody is interested shoot me a PM.

The faster i can get up to speed on the adapters the faster i can get working on my iOS app and get it in the app store... (cha-ching! $$$ ) 

Edit:  If you have any ideas or suggestions on what you'd like to see from a WiFi enabled Nikon let me know!


----------



## slow231

TheLost said:


> Here are those promised bird pictures (i never said they would be good!  )...
> 
> Tripod was ~5 feet from the feeder.  Lens was my 70-200mm (i was too lazy to switch to something else) @ 90mm.. Camera was set to Aperture priority, f/4.5 and ISO 640.  This originally gave me a shutter of 1/1000... until a darker cloud moved in
> 
> 
> 
> Problem #1.. The camera dropped down to a slower shutter and apparently birds don't hold still (notice the motion blur on his head).
> 
> 
> Problem #2.. birds don't seem to mind the clicks from the camera (going into live view OR the shutter click).. but English Bulldogs do!  English Bulldogs are also notorious for their OCD.  Once my dog saw a tripod/camera out of place in her backyard she stormed off to start barking at it.... scaring all the birds away.
> 
> A few things i noticed... Nikons software on an iPad is useless.  Because you are enlarging the live view image 2x (due to it being made for an iphones smaller screen) its VERY hard to set the focus point properly.  There is also a slight delay from pushing the button on the tablet/phone to when the camera takes the picture (iOS and Andriod).   This makes it hard to capture the exact moment you want.
> 
> However, its still super fun to play with  :lmao: .   My dog has finally approved of my tripod placement (we are down to just dirty looks now) so i'll keep working on the birds.  Hopefully i can get some better keepers


why weren't you using that other app dslrdashboard? the nikon app sounded totally useless so i held off on ordering a 1b until they hopefully released an update (i too am unclear as to why ANY software features would be left out in the first place).  once i saw your post about dslrdashboard working, i pulled the trigger using some BH rewards credit i had.


----------



## dwswager

TheLost said:


> sandollars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand if you shoot raw, this thing is useless. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...The only reason you cant do more with the WU-1A is because Nikon is too lazy to create a better mobile application.
Click to expand...


LMAO!  Other than iTunes, Nikon probably has the top 5 worst software apps ever.  

My issues with wireless control would probably be 'shutter lag' from all the latencies in the system.  I'm thinking even the IR remote might be better for triggering the camera.  I was going to try TriggerTrap, but never got around to it.

Now that Nikon FORCED me to go to the D7100, I will probably upload stuff by taking the SD card out of the camera and connecting it to my Rooted Samsung Galaxy Note 2 via the USB Host controller cable.


----------



## 480sparky

slow231 said:


> why weren't you using that other app dslrdashboard? the nikon app sounded totally useless so i held off on ordering a 1b until they hopefully released an update (i too am unclear as to why ANY software features would be left out in the first place).  once i saw your post about dslrdashboard working, i pulled the trigger using some BH rewards credit i had.




Not all apps work with all smart devices.  Various operating systems come into play, and even the camera itself may make a difference.  An app may work with your D90, but not your new D7100.

And even your carrier can make a difference..... many carriers will disable some of a phone's factory features so it can be used on their systems.  By doing so, they may disable something an app uses to operate.


----------



## TheLost

slow231 said:


> why weren't you using that other app dslrdashboard? the nikon app sounded totally useless so i held off on ordering a 1b until they hopefully released an update (i too am unclear as to why ANY software features would be left out in the first place).  once i saw your post about dslrdashboard working, i pulled the trigger using some BH rewards credit i had.



If i would have had my Nexus 7" home i would have used it...  but DslrDashboard needs a large screen and the only Android devices i had home where a Samsung Galaxy S2 phone (screen to small for DslrDashboard) and a Kindle Fire 7" HD (that doesn't work with DslrDashboard).  Not to sound biased, but DslrDashboard is your typical android App.... horrible UI, hard to use, poor lack of documentation 

As horrible as Nikon's software is...  it works with no fuss (maybe thats its selling point).


----------



## TheLost

dwswager said:


> My issues with wireless control would probably be 'shutter lag' from all the latencies in the system.  I'm thinking even the IR remote might be better for triggering the camera.  I was going to try TriggerTrap, but never got around to it.



I think the shutter lag is due to Nikon's software..  It's streaming a live view image to the device and it seems to re-focus when you take the picture.  In theory it should be just as fast as any other tethering option.



dwswager said:


> Now that Nikon FORCED me to go to the D7100, I will probably upload stuff by taking the SD card out of the camera and connecting it to my Rooted Samsung Galaxy Note 2 via the USB Host controller cable.



A USB3 card reader is the way to go...  Or my yet un-named wifi download program


----------



## Flagurgle

Hi, I kno I'm a bit late to this message but I was wondering how you are going with the software for the Nikon wireless adapter, I have the Wu-1b and d600 and find the Nikon software to be just a little but crap. I have a win8 pro tablet and something like this would be amazing.


----------



## Flagurgle

thelost said:
			
		

> Or my yet un-named wifi download program



do you still need testers??


----------



## TheLost

Flagurgle said:


> Hi, I kno I'm a bit late to this message but I was wondering how you are going with the software for the Nikon wireless adapter, I have the Wu-1b and d600 and find the Nikon software to be just a little but crap. I have a win8 pro tablet and something like this would be amazing.



My focus right now is on the iOS app...  and that's just for selfish monetary reasons.  Nikons app is not a 'universal' program (its only built for the iPhone.. not iPad).  My goal is to get it into the app store @ $4.99 

I'll post some video tonight of my progress...  but a quick report:  iPad app is ~%60 done.  Live view is working (full screen on the iPad).  Image downloading is working (Raw and Jpg). Setting camera properties is working (Fstop, shutter, iso... etc)... basically everything is working and its just down to the details.  My target date for the app store is early August. 

Once its out i'll finish the OSX version and put it in the Mac App Store (maybe around xmas).


----------



## DanielLewis76

This sounds great. If you need any testers (I develop and test apps for multiple platforms for international companies in my 'normal' job) just let us know. Otherwise I will be buying it once its released!


----------



## beanerbeta

I have one, and im also using a android device, so if you need me to test it i would love to, maybe even buy the app from you afterwards  
I would also like to throw out that nikons app does support raw, but once you download it onto the phone, if you dont have a app to handle raw then it doesnt know what to do with it, so its pretty much pointless to take raw with this thing if you trying to do something like live updates


----------



## TheLost

beanerbeta said:


> if you dont have a app to handle raw then it doesnt know what to do with it, so its pretty much pointless to take raw with this thing if you trying to do something like live updates



I agree that downloading RAW files to a tablet/phone doesn't make sense.  Its super slow (33mb+ files on the D7100) and there isn't much you can do with them... However, on a notebook its WAY more useful.   When my test OSX app detects a new image on the camera it automatically downloads the file and it gets imported into Lightroom.  I haven't pulled an SD card out of my camera in about a month


----------



## SEMiller

Got mine today, haven't tried it yet at all, I guess I'll fool around with the Nikon app on my iPhone/ipad until your app comes out.


----------



## supercool2

Does any one know if the dslr dashboard (used for NIKON) will work with a Samsung galaxy Note  8inch? I already tested it with the 10.1 inch and it works . However I have to return the 10.1 inch as it has given me so many problems with it crashing and apps not working,etc..etc.. in the less than a week that I've had it. I like the 8 inch note much better and it doesn't give me problems like the 10 inch . I ordered the micro usb connector adapter thing, to try the app out with the 8 inch . Since no store in my area carried it, I have to wait until it comes in the mail before finding out if this dslr app will even work on this particular tablet.


----------



## slow231

i got a gopro hero3 black for fathersday.  it has built in wifi and the app they have for it is great.  full control/preview via a smartphone with a pretty good implementation imo.  it just reminded me of this thread since it's basically the same type of thing except for the gopro. might be worth checking out for the OP.

gopro is awesome btw.  between cars/motorcycles, snowboarding, dogs and the kid, there are so may uses for it.  i made a harness and strapped it to the midget for a time lapse of his zoo visit:


----------



## TheLost

slow231 said:


> i got a gopro hero3 black for fathersday.  it has built in wifi and the app they have for it is great.  full control/preview via a smartphone with a pretty good implementation imo.  it just reminded me of this thread since it's basically the same type of thing except for the gopro. might be worth checking out for the OP.
> 
> gopro is awesome btw.  between cars/motorcycles, snowboarding, dogs and the kid, there are so may uses for it.  i made a harness and strapped it to the midget for a time lapse of his zoo visit:



I would L.O.V.E a hero3 black...  I have a ContorROAM i never use so i cant justify the cost of the 'black'.


----------



## pauloojuara

TheLost said:


> My focus right now is on the iOS app...  and that's just for selfish monetary reasons.  Nikons app is not a 'universal' program (its only built for the iPhone.. not iPad).  My goal is to get it into the app store @ $4.99
> 
> I'll post some video tonight of my progress...  but a quick report:  iPad app is ~%60 done.  Live view is working (full screen on the iPad).  Image downloading is working (Raw and Jpg). Setting camera properties is working (Fstop, shutter, iso... etc)... basically everything is working and its just down to the details.  My target date for the app store is early August.
> 
> Once its out i'll finish the OSX version and put it in the Mac App Store (maybe around xmas).



Hi, TheLost! I hope everything is ok with the app development. I'm looking forward to use it (to buy it, in fact). Since I've bought the Wu-1A (I own a D7100) I was wondering why Nikon doesn't develop a better app for this amazing unit. I wrote a bunch of emails to Nikon suggesting improvements on its lousy app, but they just ignore me.
Thank you for spending your time doing this, and I hope you make a lot of money on it (I think you will).
If you still need a tester, fell free to write me by PM.


----------



## TheLost

Update in my wifi project:  

I got sidetracked with some (real) work and a few community projects so i haven't had much time to work on this project.  Apple was also nice enough to announce a new version of iOS (7) with a few HUGE user interface changes so i've also had to update a few other app's getting ready for iOS 7... but...

Since i had to re-do some(most) of the 'look and feel' of this app i decided to cave to pressure and make it a universal app (it was originally just an iPad app).  So all you people asking for an iPhone version stop emailing me!! 

I have added 'geo-tagging' into the app..  Take a picture and my app now updates the GPS EXIF data of the image in the camera (no need to download the image from the camera).  who needs the $299 GP-1A   .  If enough people want this i may break it out into a separate free app.. anybody like this feature?? 

I think i can still hit my August date however i may wait until iOS 7 is officially released. (The technical reason is because i re-did the project in xcode 5... and apple won't accept any app's developed in xcode 5 until its been officially released with iOS 7.. and i'm too lazy to convert it back to xcode 4.6)


Things i don't like about the WU-1a:
1) The Size!! its sooo small i've lost it a few times in my bag.  
2) Kill's battery life!! It drains the battery FAST!
3) IT NEEDS TO BE BUILT INTO THE CAMERA!! (Canon 6D? Canon 70D?.. anybody?.. anybody?  Nikon?).  The rumored D400 better have this built in!

Things i really like:
1) The ability to work mobile with a small amount of equipment. (shoot, edit, crop.. send)


----------



## 480sparky

TheLost said:


> .....
> 1) The Size!! its sooo small i've lost it a few times in my bag.
> .......




I put it in a old 35mm film can.


----------



## broadbean

TheLost said:


> Update in my wifi project:



Just bought a D5200 for the wife and expecting the WU-1a this week. We also use Macs. If you needed any extra testers, let me know!


----------



## broadbean

480sparky said:


> I put it in a old *35mm film* can.



What's that?


----------



## TheLost

broadbean said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in a old *35mm film* can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...


Its a little black canister old people stick their nose into and inhale... kind of the photographers version of 'huffing'.


----------



## 480sparky

TheLost said:


> broadbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in a old *35mm film* can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a little black canister old people stick their nose into and inhale... kind of the photographers version of 'huffing'.
Click to expand...



He was asking what FILM is.


----------



## Johnno

Hi "TheLost"

How are you coming along with that app for iPhone? I'll be your first customer, seriously. Paying $60 for a wifi adaptor that basically has no software to control the camera? Oh wow, remote shutter release! Thanks Nikon! I think they want you to buy this: WR-1 Wireless Remote Controller from Nikon
(over-priced remote)

I'd pay $10 for your app if it works. All I want to do is control standard things like f-stop/aperture, shutter speed, and bracketing. There are a lot of people out there who want the ability to bracket remotely, for HDR and other reasons.


----------



## pauloojuara

TheLost said:


> Things i don't like about the WU-1a:
> 1) The Size!! its sooo small i've lost it a few times in my bag.


Sure it would be better if it was built-in, but it comes with a small case to attach to the camera strap; besides, the device itself has a little cord to attach to the same strap while in use. If you do this, it can't be lost.


----------



## pauloojuara

That's what I said.


----------



## revidabucs

TheLost said:


> Update in my wifi project:
> 
> I got sidetracked with some (real) work and a few community projects so i haven't had much time to work on this project. Apple was also nice enough to announce a new version of iOS (7) with a few HUGE user interface changes so i've also had to update a few other app's getting ready for iOS 7... but...
> 
> Since i had to re-do some(most) of the 'look and feel' of this app i decided to cave to pressure and make it a universal app (it was originally just an iPad app). So all you people asking for an iPhone version stop emailing me!!
> 
> I have added 'geo-tagging' into the app.. Take a picture and my app now updates the GPS EXIF data of the image in the camera (no need to download the image from the camera). who needs the $299 GP-1A  . If enough people want this i may break it out into a separate free app.. anybody like this feature??
> 
> I think i can still hit my August date however i may wait until iOS 7 is officially released. (The technical reason is because i re-did the project in xcode 5... and apple won't accept any app's developed in xcode 5 until its been officially released with iOS 7.. and i'm too lazy to convert it back to xcode 4.6)
> 
> 
> Things i don't like about the WU-1a:
> 1) The Size!! its sooo small i've lost it a few times in my bag.
> 2) Kill's battery life!! It drains the battery FAST!
> 3) IT NEEDS TO BE BUILT INTO THE CAMERA!! (Canon 6D? Canon 70D?.. anybody?.. anybody? Nikon?). The rumored D400 better have this built in!
> 
> Things i really like:
> 1) The ability to work mobile with a small amount of equipment. (shoot, edit, crop.. send)



SO impressed with is app build I had to register on TPF so I could keep track! If you get this up I'd pay $10 for it easy! especially if you do go universal as I rarely cart my ipad about on photo trips but always have my phone.

The whole GPS feature you mentioned would be great too, as the P520 leaves GPS tracking on full time, not just when a photo is taken and drains the battery (which is already getting chewed by the dongle) so I never have GPS activated on the camera.

As for losing the dongle, as others have already replied, I attached the case to my camera strap (make sure it's on the same side as the port of you'll get all tangled like I did intially :blushing and then tethered the dongle to the camera strap attachment point, sorted!

Seriously excited!

P.S. Virgin post, forum looks great, hi all!


----------



## 480sparky

TheLost said:


> ............Things i don't like about the WU-1a:
> 1) The Size!! its sooo small i've lost it a few times in my bag.  .........



I toss mine into an old 35mm film can.


----------



## Wyvern

TheLost said:


> I have added 'geo-tagging' into the app..  Take a picture and my app now updates the GPS EXIF data of the image in the camera (no need to download the image from the camera).  who needs the $299 GP-1A   .  If enough people want this i may break it out into a separate free app.. anybody like this feature?? ....
> 
> 
> 2) Kill's battery life!! It drains the battery FAST!
> 3) IT NEEDS TO BE BUILT INTO THE CAMERA!! (Canon 6D? Canon 70D?.. anybody?.. anybody?  Nikon?).  The rumored D400 better have this built in!



Any alternatives to the GP-1A are good!  And from your point of view it would be good marketing. Although I'd prefer a non-iOS version.... Since I hate LiveView with a passion , I'm more interested in the remote trigger and geotagging aspects.

As for battery life - it's such an underrated feature, but manufacturers never pay much attention to it. Bluetooth is much kinder than Wifi in this respect, it would be a natural for camera applications. I have seen a Bluetooth adapter for Nikons (from Germany or somewhere??), but it's about twice the price of the WU-1a. 

Supposedly the D5300 will have both GPS and Wifi, but the D610 won't.


----------



## geordienz

sandollars said:


> I understand if you shoot raw, this thing is useless.  Is this true?



Makes absolutely no difference what you shoot in.


----------



## iandrilon

Hi!

Just recently bought the WU-1a. I like the potential of the hardware, but the software is holding it back.

Anyway, any updates on your app? Like others here, I would gladly pay $10 for your app. If you need additional testers also, I have access to a developer account.


----------



## scaryloud

Derrel said:


> Nikon's software has been bad for over a decade. The just do NOT 'get it'. Thom Hogan takes Nikon to task on virtually every single software app they release. I just finally gave up on all Nikon software.



I agree, the software makes the WU-1a hot garbage.  I messed with the app and the software for almost a week before I returned it and deleted the app from my phone.


----------



## MikeF

TheLost said:
			
		

> 2939353When you connect to the WU-1a with your phone or tablet it uses PTP/IP (Picture Transfer Protocol over IP). In theory you can do everything over IP you can with USB, only the transport method has changed. Since you can pull RAW files off your camera with a USB cable you should be able to pull them off with the WiFi Adapter. A few people have tested this with good results using a D800 (a camera not supposed to be supported by the wifi adapters!)



TheLost, back on page 1, post #5 you wrote the information quoted above. I am trying to get WiFi on a D800 for less than Nikon's $1,000 solution using the UT-1. Do you have any more information about the few people mentioned above that had good results with the WU-1a?
Thanks!
MikeF


----------



## Massimo

Hi,


I just got at wu-1a for my D7100, and the poor software makes the experience quite underwhelming to say the least. There is definitely a need for decent third party apps.

TheLost, are you still working on your project for an app? Would be great to get a more versatile app than what nikon provides us.


----------



## TheLost

Massimo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just got at wu-1a for my D7100, and the poor software makes the experience quite underwhelming to say the least. There is definitely a need for decent third party apps.
> 
> TheLost, are you still working on your project for an app? Would be great to get a more versatile app than what nikon provides us.



The project is still going forward and i'm kind of excited how its turning out.   I'm not posting any more updates here due to the backlash i get.    

PM if you want any updates.


----------



## g0nY

Subscribe


----------



## AlMob

Hello TheLost,
Not sure what you mean by "backlash" - why would you get complaints about a promising project to improve a potentially useful product suffering from software problems? I hope all is going well. Could you post an update as to the progress? We are waiting out here with great anticipation!


----------



## TheLost

AlMob said:


> Hello TheLost,
> Not sure what you mean by "backlash" - why would you get complaints about a promising project to improve a potentially useful product suffering from software problems? I hope all is going well. Could you post an update as to the progress? We are waiting out here with great anticipation!



I still get a ton of PM's about this thread...  I've answered most people (unless you had a 0 post count)..  

By "backlash" i was talking about people giving me grief for being a 'wifi advocate'.  I got quite a few complaints saying i was only trying to boost sales of my app.  Thats basicly when i started ignoring this thread.

As for the App itself..  I sold it to a video production software company back in October.  They where supposed to have it in the App store around Christmas, but its still not released yet.  I have no control of what they do with it... they are on their own schedule.   I don't know when.. I don't know whats taking so long..  I took the money and ran..

I hold the rights to the PTP/IP library (the guts of the program) but signed a non-compete saying i wouldn't produce the same type of app for a specified time frame.  Since non-competes are a bit of a gray area it doesn't really mean much .  I've added support for Canon cameras... and am waiting for verification on Fuji's wifi.  I will have apps released soon..  i'm not going to talk about them here.  PM me if you want more info...  But if you don't participate on this forum (ie.. you don't post on this site) i probably won't respond.

People on this forum are still anti WiFi..  I go out of my way not to stir the pot but sooner or later people are going to start to get it..

I'll end this thread with a quote from Thom Hogan
An Interesting Choice of Words | byThom | Thom Hogan


> _As I&#8217;ve pointed out for years now&#8212;indeed, pretty much since I discovered in 2007 that I could sit on the side of Kilimajaro and have people on the other side of the world see what I was seeing in near real time&#8212;DSLR and most other cameras are still executing the "take picture, take physical media out of camera, process it and distribute it using something else out of the control of camera makers" type of workflow. Most consumers are using more sophisticated and intricate workflows with their smartphones now, and we&#8217;re also seeing smartphone cameras that can be &#8220;programmed.&#8221; Yet we don&#8217;t really see either in regular cameras. True, there have been a few baby steps, but poorly done._


----------



## TheLost

Wait.. i'll end with this!!!

This thread has 26,480 views...  Some Nikon owners must want more from WiFi then Nikon is giving them


----------



## robbins.photo

TheLost said:


> Wait.. i'll end with this!!!
> 
> This thread has 26,480 views... Some Nikon owners must want more from WiFi then Nikon is giving them



Lol.. well I'll save you the future backlash and send a PM.


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

TheLost said:


> I still get a ton of PM's about this thread...  I've answered most people (unless you had a 0 post count)..
> ...
> 
> PM me if you want more info...  But if you don't participate on this forum (ie.. you don't post on this site) i probably won't respond.



Why are you ignoring people who have never posted here?  I am on way too many forums to maintain a presence everywhere... but I still want to buy the app.


----------



## TheLost

BoxOfSnoo said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still get a ton of PM's about this thread...  I've answered most people (unless you had a 0 post count)..
> ...
> 
> PM me if you want more info...  But if you don't participate on this forum (ie.. you don't post on this site) i probably won't respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring people who have never posted here?  I am on way too many forums to maintain a presence everywhere... but I still want to buy the app.
Click to expand...


Hows this for an example..  after posting my message ~30 minutes ago..  I had 3 PM's from people wanting a status update (you included  ).

The idea of this thread wasn't to get people to buy my app..  It was to get people talking about what wireless can do (or should do) for Nikon photographers.  

Take a look at Fuji's software..
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fujifilm-camera-remote/id793063045?mt=8

and then take a look at what Nikon gives us..
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wireless-mobile-utility/id554157010?mt=8

Which would you rather have?


----------



## pauloojuara

I think you NEVER worked in this app. You're just trolling all Nikon users. It simply doesn't exist.

It's quite simple IMAGINE an app better the "Nikon Mobile Unit" lousy software. If anyone who has the hability to do this put it to work, surely can get A LOT of money. It doesn't make sense "selling the app" to a company who will never release it (You already said the app was ready, somewhere in this thread).

Stop trolling everyone and go take pictures (without the WU-1a).


----------



## TheLost

pauloojuara said:


> I think you NEVER worked in this app. You're just trolling all Nikon users. It simply doesn't exist.
> 
> It's quite simple IMAGINE an app better the "Nikon Mobile Unit" lousy software. If anyone who has the hability to do this put it to work, surely can get A LOT of money. It doesn't make sense "selling the app" to a company who will never release it (You already said the app was ready, somewhere in this thread).
> 
> Stop trolling everyone and go take pictures (without the WU-1a).



You can think what you want..  

But you have some misguided ideas on how software development works.  Lets take the classic 'flappy bird' for example...  Do you know who made the REAL money with the Flappy Bird craze?  They guys who sold Flappy Bird knock-off source code to other developers who couldn't figure out how to do it. How to Make a No. 1 App With $99 and Three Hours of Work | Game|Life | Wired.com

The guy who was selling this..
Product details | Chupamobile 
... made more money then the people who used his software to make a 'Flappy Bird' clone..

What do you think Adobe makes more money on... Selling Photoshop? Or licensing their PDF SDK (software development kit)?

I didn't sell an app... I sold my knowledge of the PTP/IP protocol.



PS.  Thanks for proving my point about why i didn't like responding to people who don't post on this forum


----------



## astroNikon

I think it's a great thing to see a shortcoming in something, work on it for your own intentions.  But, as you mentioned, "take the money and run" is sometimes hard to not do when it involves, well, money.  

I don't understand the Wifi problem.  ppl complain about wired triggers, and then the IR triggering shortcomings, so it has to be RF .. then you have all the brands of radio triggers et all and the high price of say PocketWizards.  Wifi is just another TOOL to use for photography.

I wish the Wifi adapter was builtin, if not the camera itself then the grip.


----------



## TheFantasticG

I decided to go the eye fi sd wifi card route ...


----------



## robbins.photo

TheFantasticG said:


> I decided to go the eye fi sd wifi card route ...



It's not a bad option really, I decided against it because I'm too spoiled - I just couldn't go back to a 45 mps card after shooting with the 95 mps Sandisk extreme pro's - they just made too big of a difference.  Really the only thing I use wifi for is image preview - I carry a nice lightweight 10.1 inch android tablet, when I need to I throw the wi-fi adapter on the camera and I can preview my images on a much larger screen.  A lot of times on the small lcd screen on the camera you can't tell if you missed a focus point, etc - so I spend a few minutes going through what I shot and see if maybe there are some that I really need to go back and reshoot.

So far the process has worked out well for me - I still use the usb cable to actually transfer the files to the big computer when I get home.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Im only using it to quickly share pics to social media so the 45mbs doesn't bother me. I have a 95mbs in slot 1 on my d7k it's writing a raw file to. I never need to machine gun it.


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

TheLost said:


> BoxOfSnoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still get a ton of PM's about this thread...  I've answered most people (unless you had a 0 post count)..
> ...
> 
> PM me if you want more info...  But if you don't participate on this forum (ie.. you don't post on this site) i probably won't respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring people who have never posted here?  I am on way too many forums to maintain a presence everywhere... but I still want to buy the app.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hows this for an example..  after posting my message ~30 minutes ago..  I had 3 PM's from people wanting a status update (you included  ).
> 
> The idea of this thread wasn't to get people to buy my app..  It was to get people talking about what wireless can do (or should do) for Nikon photographers.
> 
> Take a look at Fuji's software..
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fujifilm-camera-remote/id793063045?mt=8
> 
> and then take a look at what Nikon gives us..
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wireless-mobile-utility/id554157010?mt=8
> 
> Which would you rather have?
Click to expand...


Well OBVIOUSLY I'd rather have the lame & mostly useless Nikon software!  Why else would I have combed for hours through google searches, finally registered here and asked politely in a PM if you could share a scrap of detail about your project?

You still never answered why you delete PMs from 0-post-count users.  The only answer I can think of is not very complimentary.


----------



## TheLost

BoxOfSnoo said:


> Well OBVIOUSLY I'd rather have the lame & mostly useless Nikon software!  Why else would I have combed for hours through google searches, finally registered here and asked politely in a PM if you could share a scrap of detail about your project?
> 
> You still never answered why you delete PMs from 0-post-count users.  The only answer I can think of is not very complimentary.



Wow.. i can see why your upset..  Hours of google searches.. eek.  

I only did long nights, weekends, days off work and time away from my family to research and study the 'Picture Transfer Protocol' (ISO 15740).  I only spent months looking at open source projects, debugging Linux source code and capturing wireless packets from existing apps.  And then there is the time it took to convert all of that knowledge into a built-from-scratch 'library' that doesn't have the overhead of existing packages.  

I can totally see why you deserve to be compensated for your hours of Google searching!! How about i send you a free iTunes code for the app when they release it?  Thats what you want right?  Because 99% of everybody that contacted me wanted my hard work for free (or close to it).

Here is a secret..  the minute Nikon releases a better wireless app (and i am 100% sure they will) sales of 3rd party wifi apps will drop.  Do you think Fuji users are forking out $12 for a 3rd party app?  Android users already have a FREE app (dslr dashboard)...  i sold out! so sue me.. I could care less what you think of me


----------



## robbins.photo

TheLost said:


> BoxOfSnoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OBVIOUSLY I'd rather have the lame & mostly useless Nikon software! Why else would I have combed for hours through google searches, finally registered here and asked politely in a PM if you could share a scrap of detail about your project?
> 
> You still never answered why you delete PMs from 0-post-count users. The only answer I can think of is not very complimentary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. i can see why your upset.. Hours of google searches.. eek.
> 
> I only did long nights, weekends, days off work and time away from my family to research and study the 'Picture Transfer Protocol' (ISO 15740). I only spent months looking at open source projects, debugging Linux source code and capturing wireless packets from existing apps. And then there is the time it took to convert all of that knowledge into a built-from-scratch 'library' that doesn't have the overhead of existing packages.
> 
> I can totally see why you deserve to be compensated for your hours of Google searching!! How about i send you a free iTunes code for the app when they release it? Thats what you want right? Because 99% of everybody that contacted me wanted my hard work for free (or close to it).
> 
> Here is a secret.. the minute Nikon releases a better wireless app (and i am 100% sure they will) sales of 3rd party wifi apps will drop. Do you think Fuji users are forking out $12 for a 3rd party app? Android users already have a FREE app (dslr dashboard)... i sold out! so sue me.. I could care less what you think of me
Click to expand...


Hmm.. ok, so starting to like this sue you idea. I'm sure I can gin up some pain and suffering. As I recall when I did do a google search I may have broken a nail. Might be some carpal tunnel issues in my future too - Say, could you recommend a good lawyer? I wonder if I even need a lawyer though.. I mean I could probably get all the legal advice I need right here on TPF.

Lol


----------



## pixmedic

TheLost said:


> BoxOfSnoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OBVIOUSLY I'd rather have the lame & mostly useless Nikon software!  Why else would I have combed for hours through google searches, finally registered here and asked politely in a PM if you could share a scrap of detail about your project?
> 
> You still never answered why you delete PMs from 0-post-count users.  The only answer I can think of is not very complimentary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. i can see why your upset..  Hours of google searches.. eek.
> 
> I only did long nights, weekends, days off work and time away from my family to research and study the 'Picture Transfer Protocol' (ISO 15740).  I only spent months looking at open source projects, debugging Linux source code and capturing wireless packets from existing apps.  And then there is the time it took to convert all of that knowledge into a built-from-scratch 'library' that doesn't have the overhead of existing packages.
> 
> I can totally see why you deserve to be compensated for your hours of Google searching!! How about i send you a free iTunes code for the app when they release it?  Thats what you want right?  Because 99% of everybody that contacted me wanted my hard work for free (or close to it).
> 
> Here is a secret..  the minute Nikon releases a better wireless app (and i am 100% sure they will) sales of 3rd party wifi apps will drop.  Do you think Fuji users are forking out $12 for a 3rd party app?  Android users already have a FREE app (dslr dashboard)...  i sold out! so sue me.. I could care less what you think of me
Click to expand...


wow man...chillax. Its all coolsies bro. Frosty. 
you have people making a real effort to get in contact with you to get your product. isn't that a good thing? isn't that what people that develop products _*want*_?
the 1 post guys money spends just as well as the 1000 post guys. Alienating potential clients doesn't seem like such a great business move for the next app you develop. 
I know, I know, you don't care. you mentioned that, and im not a business guy, or an app guy,  so my opinion probably doesn't rank very high on your "give a crap" meter...
but I don't treat patients that treat _*me *_like crap, like that. let alone someone trying to give me money. 

for the record, I think "selling out" is a BS line used by people that have no vested interest or risk involved in the product. you didn't "sell out", you made a business decision.


----------



## TheLost

pixmedic said:


> wow man...chillax. Its all coolsies bro. Frosty.
> you have people making a real effort to get in contact with you to get your product. isn't that a good thing? isn't that what people that develop products _*want*_?
> the 1 post guys money spends just as well as the 1000 post guys. Alienating potential clients doesn't seem like such a great business move for the next app you develop.
> I know, I know, you don't care. you mentioned that, and im not a business guy, or an app guy,  so my opinion probably doesn't rank very high on your "give a crap" meter...
> but I don't treat patients that treat _*me *_like crap, like that. let alone someone trying to give me money.
> 
> for the record, I think "selling out" is a BS line used by people that have no vested interest or risk involved in the product. you didn't "sell out", you made a business decision.



What would you do if people PM'ed you each day on this site asking for medical advice? would you keep answering them all... even if they offered to pay $0.99 (technically under $0.60 after fee's and taxes).  How long would you keep responding? a year?

These people aren't my 'clients'... Its a handful of people who think they are entitled to something.  As i said... i responded to everybody who actually participates on this forum.


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

TheLost said:


> BoxOfSnoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well OBVIOUSLY I'd rather have the lame & mostly useless Nikon software!  Why else would I have combed for hours through google searches, finally registered here and asked politely in a PM if you could share a scrap of detail about your project?
> 
> You still never answered why you delete PMs from 0-post-count users.  The only answer I can think of is not very complimentary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. i can see why your upset..  Hours of google searches.. eek.
> 
> I only did long nights, weekends, days off work and time away from my family to research and study the 'Picture Transfer Protocol' (ISO 15740).  I only spent months looking at open source projects, debugging Linux source code and capturing wireless packets from existing apps.  And then there is the time it took to convert all of that knowledge into a built-from-scratch 'library' that doesn't have the overhead of existing packages.
> 
> I can totally see why you deserve to be compensated for your hours of Google searching!! How about i send you a free iTunes code for the app when they release it?  Thats what you want right?  Because 99% of everybody that contacted me wanted my hard work for free (or close to it).
> 
> Here is a secret..  the minute Nikon releases a better wireless app (and i am 100% sure they will) sales of 3rd party wifi apps will drop.  Do you think Fuji users are forking out $12 for a 3rd party app?  Android users already have a FREE app (dslr dashboard)...  i sold out! so sue me.. I could care less what you think of me
Click to expand...


No, I believe I told you in my PMs that I would happily pay for this app (and not 99 cents).  But you didn't read them, you just deleted them without warning.  Apparently your time is worth something, but mine isn't... Those hours actually cost me something out of potential income, I would much rather pay you for probably like 20 minutes of my wage and we'd both be happy.

Except I'm not really sure what you want to get out of this.  Probably just to raise your profile as a hotshot developer.

So again: why do you delete PMs (that you asked for) from 0-post-count users?  Actually, you can continue to ignore that question.  I'll just watch on the App Store for the released app, and give that unnamed video production company my money instead.


----------



## pixmedic

TheLost said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow man...chillax. Its all coolsies bro. Frosty.
> you have people making a real effort to get in contact with you to get your product. isn't that a good thing? isn't that what people that develop products _*want*_?
> the 1 post guys money spends just as well as the 1000 post guys. Alienating potential clients doesn't seem like such a great business move for the next app you develop.
> I know, I know, you don't care. you mentioned that, and im not a business guy, or an app guy,  so my opinion probably doesn't rank very high on your "give a crap" meter...
> but I don't treat patients that treat _*me *_like crap, like that. let alone someone trying to give me money.
> 
> for the record, I think "selling out" is a BS line used by people that have no vested interest or risk involved in the product. you didn't "sell out", you made a business decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if people PM'ed you each day on this site asking for medical advice? would you keep answering them all... even if they offered to pay $0.99 (technically under $0.60 after fee's and taxes).  How long would you keep responding? a year?
> 
> These people aren't my 'clients'... Its a handful of people who think they are entitled to something.  As i said... i responded to everybody who actually participates on this forum.
Click to expand...


really?

if I had a business where i could simply cut and paste a link to my app store, maybe even with a pre-written explanation,  and have people go there and pay me money....hell yes i would answer every single PM, email, FB message, and piece of postal mail I got...regardless of their amount of participation on this forum. 
people don't think they are "entitled" when they are willing to pay for it. obviously you are well off enough not to care about "dollars", but if i had people every day wanting to pay ME a $1 each, i would take as many as i could get, for as long as i could get it. 

your system is like ME saying...im sorry, this is your first time calling 911, im not going to waste my time helping you. call back after you have had a few more incidents.


----------



## astroNikon

Holy Cow people .. give him a break.

He doesn't own it anymore.   

You'll have to wait for it to be released by the previously mentioned company.

So he's getting PMs on a product he does not have in his possession anymore.


----------



## photofree

I don't post here often since a few people with all the answers have since becoming all knowing no longer need to discuss things. This happens to many forums. For this reason I would like to ask. What's the name of this app going to be? I may want this and I will pay for it. I do many kid portraits with Mom sitting there watching. I use a WiFi card to send shots to a tab that sits in front of mom. Also gives me a backup file automatically. I like this.

profound thinking about stuff


----------



## faralla

I just found this old thread and don't like the Nikon Wireless tool on iOS. Is there a better solution available now?


----------



## Braineack

try: dlsrdashboard


----------



## Msteelio91

Braineack said:


> try: dlsrdashboard



Lol.


----------



## zeds

TheLost said:


> While walking back from lunch today i stumbled upon an elusive WU-1a adapter.  I've been toying with the idea of buying one but they come in-and-out of stock at Amazon, B&H and Adorama sporadically and i've never got around to pulling the trigger... until now.
> 
> First thoughts.. Brilliant move on Nikon's part!!   I am going to loose this thing in a few hours.. then i have to buy another one!! $$$ cha-ching nikon! its soo small..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the horrible picture from my phone
> 
> Its about the size of a dime...  Even the case is small (about the size of a quarter).  I expect this little toy to be lost in my bag, house, desk before the weekend is over.
> 
> My plans for this wifi adapter are three fold:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter as a swim meet out of state the same day my son has his indoor football championship game.  I'm going to test the usefulness of using a DSLR on social media (facebook/twitter updates w/pictures real-time for my wife during my sons game*).  If it works out i may start using it during the high school games i shoot to provide 'near real time' updates from the field to the teams booster club social feeds.
> Remote Triggered Bird system.  Put the camera next to one of our bird feeders in the back yard (covered with a rain cover to protect from bird-droppings)...  Wait on the patio for a target to flutter in.. Take the picture remotely.
> Nerd Toy!
> Create my own mobile apps so i don't have to use Nikon's crappy software.
> Create a desktop app to control the camera from Windows/OSX wirelessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even used it yet but IMHO its about $20 more then its worth... I'll be more likely to replace it after i loose it for $39 vs. $59.
> 
> Does anybody else use one of these adapters (WU-1a or WU-1b)?  What are your thoughts?  Gimmick?  Tool?  Toy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Excuse used to purchase!


good post.
keep posting your result shot.. i like unique photo.


----------



## Braineack

Msteelio91 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> try: dlsrdashboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
Click to expand...


I heard it works well, much better than Nikon's app.  Although I tried it last night and couldn't make anything happen.


----------



## Lee-Ann

TheLost said:


> As for my development efforts...  First milestone accomplished!  i can send packets to and from the camera now (who-hoo!).
> 
> My first program will be a simple Windows application that pulls images (RAW or JPG) from the camera as they are taken and saves them to the computer.   I hope to have this done in the next week or two (depending on my schedule).
> 
> I could really use some testers that have a WU-1a/1b and a Windows computer with wifi (a notebook or computer with wifi adapter) .. If anybody is interested shoot me a PM.
> 
> The faster i can get up to speed on the adapters the faster i can get working on my iOS app and get it in the app store... (cha-ching! $$$ )
> 
> Edit:  If you have any ideas or suggestions on what you'd like to see from a WiFi enabled Nikon let me know!


Did you ever get any further with your 3rd party software? Just bought the wu1a for my D7100 and am hoping to find a way to use it with my pc


----------



## Braineack

the wmu app is so bad.  please do something.  honestly you could literally poop code into a toilet better than the Nikon sorry-excuse-for-an-app-just-to-say-we-support-wifi wmu app.


----------



## Peeb

How hard could it be to produce a non-kludgey app?


----------



## jcdeboever

Lee-Ann said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my development efforts...  First milestone accomplished!  i can send packets to and from the camera now (who-hoo!).
> 
> My first program will be a simple Windows application that pulls images (RAW or JPG) from the camera as they are taken and saves them to the computer.   I hope to have this done in the next week or two (depending on my schedule).
> 
> I could really use some testers that have a WU-1a/1b and a Windows computer with wifi (a notebook or computer with wifi adapter) .. If anybody is interested shoot me a PM.
> 
> The faster i can get up to speed on the adapters the faster i can get working on my iOS app and get it in the app store... (cha-ching! $$$ )
> 
> Edit:  If you have any ideas or suggestions on what you'd like to see from a WiFi enabled Nikon let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get any further with your 3rd party software? Just bought the wu1a for my D7100 and am hoping to find a way to use it with my pc
Click to expand...

Buy a USB card reader

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

